# SO I GUESS I HAVE MORE THAN ENOUGH



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

ALL YEAR LONG :biggrin: WENT TO MY STORAGE TODAY AND DIGGED OUT ALL OF THESE








AND THERE IS STILL TWO MORE BOXES FULL OF CARS AND TRUCKS


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam homie.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 26 2006, 06:14 PM~6831082
> *dam homie.
> *


 :biggrin: YEAH JUST A LOT OF YEARS OF ACCUMULATING "CRAP" AS MY MOM LIKES TO CALL IT
:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

well just pass that class action monte crap this way. :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

AND THIS MONTE HAS A FULL CHROME SUSPENSION








OH YEAH AND 2 454 SS TRUCKS :biggrin: 








DOULBE HEADLIGHT FRONT END FOR THE EL CAMINO


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

King of Rimz ! 

Hey Man i need you to hook me up with a full front pic and a full rear pic of your Caprice ! and if you can get a shot of where the header panel and front fender meet ! 

Thanks ! Mini!


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

man that class action monte brings back memories first model i ever built.
we used the rims from those as wires. i believe it was first issued back in 79.
made a hopper out of it bobbie pins and a shit load of burnt plastic undercarriage.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Dec 26 2006, 08:39 PM~6831292
> *man that class action monte brings back memories first model i ever built.
> we used the rims from those as wires. i believe it was first issued back in 79.
> made a hopper out of it bobbie pins and a shit load of burnt plastic undercarriage.
> *



The class action is the second run of that car ! The frist car was named the WHEELER DEALER and was a single head light ! Then They changed the molded cause chevy went to a dual headlight set up ! 

79 to the 80 !


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Dec 26 2006, 06:39 PM~6831292
> *man that class action monte brings back memories first model i ever built.
> we used the rims from those as wires. i believe it was first issued back in 79.
> made a hopper out of it bobbie pins and a shit load of burnt plastic undercarriage.
> *


  maybe next time you in Burbank with Mando i'll meet you :biggrin: maybe even do breakfast with you guys :biggrin:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

your right didnt the first one have a trailer with a bike?


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Would you be interisted to sell or trade me that yellow impala?
i have a brand new e=scalade kit still in the wrapping..


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Dec 26 2006, 06:43 PM~6831322
> *your right didnt the first one have a trailer with a bike?
> *


  this kit still has the bike and trailer


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

sounds good bro, ill probably be back in a month or so.
mando and george can eat! they never pay either :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Dec 26 2006, 08:43 PM~6831322
> *your right didnt the first one have a trailer with a bike?
> *



Yes ! They both do ! The 79 had it posted on the box ! I got another 1 setting here that they offered at a toy show about 5 years ago ! Same car just a new box ! LOL!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 26 2006, 06:43 PM~6831323
> *Would you be interisted to sell or trade me that yellow impala?
> i have a brand new e=scalade kit still in the wrapping..
> *


  maybe not i have a full gold plated chassis and suspension for it


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Please pm me i might have a deal for you.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Dec 26 2006, 06:44 PM~6831336
> *sounds good bro, ill probably be back in a month or so.
> mando and george can eat! they never pay either :biggrin:
> *


   have Mando call me. i'll pay for my own tooty-rooty fresh and fruity special from IHOP :biggrin:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

its cool homie, you can pay for mines too, im a guest.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Dec 26 2006, 06:47 PM~6831360
> *its cool homie, you can pay for mines too, im a guest.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: shit i was gonna use coupons, but i'll look for a 2for1 coupon :biggrin:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

buffet homie, well take turns with one plate.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Dec 26 2006, 08:50 PM~6831367
> *buffet homie, well take turns with one plate.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 26 2006, 06:52 PM~6831375
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

i know where you live hno: hno:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 26 2006, 07:45 PM~6831694
> *i know where you live hno:  hno:
> *


 :angry: 
come on down I have protection


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 26 2006, 08:48 PM~6831725
> *:angry:
> come on down I have protection
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*hey rod .. i'm going to go to my basement and take some pics of my models... right now... give me 10 minute to post the pics up... *


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 26 2006, 08:01 PM~6831838
> *hey rod .. i'm going to go to my basement and take some pics of my models... right now... give me 10 minute to post the pics up...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

you have enough to keep busy for awhile. :0 :0 Now lets see them built. :cheesy:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 26 2006, 06:43 PM~6831323
> *Would you be interisted to sell or trade me that yellow impala?
> i have a brand new e=scalade kit still in the wrapping..
> *





Your wanting to trade my escalade that is supposed to be shipped out this week????? 



thats BUSTEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD bro


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 26 2006, 11:06 PM~6833370
> *you have enough to keep busy for awhile.  :0  :0    Now lets see them built.  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: soon


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 27 2006, 12:08 AM~6833398
> *Your wanting to trade my escalade that is supposed to be shipped out this week?????
> thats BUSTEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD bro
> *


Damn, thats messed up.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 26 2006, 10:08 PM~6833398
> *Your wanting to trade my escalade that is supposed to be shipped out this week?????
> thats BUSTEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD bro
> *


damn now i know not to fuck with s-10 on any deals thats low :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 27 2006, 02:50 AM~6834552
> *damn now i know not to fuck with s-10 on any deals thats low :uh:
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 27 2006, 04:50 AM~6834552
> *damn now i know not to fuck with s-10 on any deals thats low :uh:
> *



And you all were getting upset a few weeks back about me being rough on him ! Now you all know frist hand ! 

Just to let you know as soon as i saw him asking for the 67 I pmed King and told him that VINNY was not a good to deal with ! So I did my good deed for the week! LOL! :biggrin: 


VINNY your grounded again! So step away from the computer and get to your room !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

VINNY your grounded again! So step away from the computer and get to your room !
[/quote]
and finish your 1 week project todays the deadline :angry:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> VINNY your grounded again! So step away from the computer and get to your room !


and finish your 1 week project todays the deadline :angry:
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:uh: why did I forsee this day coming around the corner again???? :uh:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i made 2 deals with that fool,(S10forever) and he punked out and didnt even have the balls to tell me he didnt want to or coulnt do his end of the deal! i guess he thought if he ignored me long enough, i'd forget, i guess its a good thing i never shipped him a thing! :0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 26 2006, 10:01 PM~6831838
> *hey rod .. i'm going to go to my basement and take some pics of my models... right now... give me 10 minute to post the pics up...
> *


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 28 2006, 02:09 AM~6841427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 u wanna sell that monte???


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 28 2006, 02:11 AM~6841433
> *:0 u wanna sell that monte???
> *


Hmmmmmm....................................nope.........lol :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 how bout tha altrnomad caprice???


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 28 2006, 02:16 AM~6841467
> *:0 how bout tha altrnomad caprice???
> *


the wagon stays with me till i die.....lol..... maybe something else... we'll see


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 tell what u will sale man!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

i want that eldy! and the caprice! and the monte with ttops!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 28 2006, 02:16 AM~6841467
> *:0 how bout tha altrnomad caprice???
> *




BEAN Has plans to build what he gots ! I have also asked about the wagon ! He wants to show off what he is going to be building ! Lets not make it to where he dont want to build here on LIL cause of all the asking for shit ! Not tring to be a dick Scooby , but if you havent noticed Alot good builders arent posting anymore cause the seem to be overwhlimed with people asking for shit ! and or stealing there ideas instead of tring to build there own stuff! 



King and BEAN ! Didnt mean to highjack this topic! Just thought i would add my worthless 2cents in !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

KOOL STUFF BEANS... :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 28 2006, 02:28 AM~6841503
> *BEAN  Has  plans  to  build  what  he  gots !  I  have  also  asked  about the  wagon !  He  wants  to  show  off  what  he  is  going  to be  building !  Lets  not  make  it  to  where  he  dont  want  to  build  here  on  LIL  cause  of  all the  asking  for  shit !  Not  tring  to be  a  dick  Scooby  ,  but  if  you  havent  noticed  Alot  good  builders  arent  posting  anymore  cause  the  seem  to  be  overwhlimed with  people  asking  for  shit !  and  or  stealing there  ideas  instead  of  tring  to  build there own  stuff!
> King  and  BEAN  !  Didnt  mean to  highjack this  topic!  Just  thought  i  would add  my  worthless 2cents  in !
> *


bro... i dont mind people asking... its cool.... if i'm going to sell i'll post it up for everyone...
i havent built a model in years. but after coming here it fuels me up again..i love to see what everyone is posting..... because of you guys i'm going to work on some stuff... and get better with my skill....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 28 2006, 02:28 AM~6841503
> *BEAN  Has  plans  to  build  what  he  gots !  I  have  also  asked  about the  wagon !  He  wants  to  show  off  what  he  is  going  to be  building !  Lets  not  make  it  to  where  he  dont  want  to  build  here  on  LIL  cause  of  all the  asking  for  shit !  Not  tring  to be  a  dick  Scooby  ,  but  if  you  havent  noticed  Alot  good  builders  arent  posting  anymore  cause  the  seem  to  be  overwhlimed with  people  asking  for  shit !  and  or  stealing there  ideas  instead  of  tring  to  build there own  stuff!
> King  and  BEAN  !  Didnt  mean to  highjack this  topic!  Just  thought  i  would add  my  worthless 2cents  in !
> *


oh ok.....mybad ....and mini itz koo i was just asking cus ive been looking for those for a while....sorry KING for fuckin up your topic


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i see alot of people asking other people for cars that they could easily buy from Beto or Scalelows! i dont understand if you want to BUY it so bad, why not BUY it from them? Sorry to have posted this here but i there are at least 3 cars bean and king have that both Beto and Scale lows sell!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 27 2006, 11:28 PM~6841503
> *BEAN  Has  plans  to  build  what  he  gots !  I  have  also  asked  about the  wagon !  He  wants  to  show  off  what  he  is  going  to be  building !  Lets  not  make  it  to  where  he  dont  want  to  build  here  on  LIL  cause  of  all the  asking  for  shit !  Not  tring  to be  a  dick  Scooby  ,  but  if  you  havent  noticed  Alot  good  builders  arent  posting  anymore  cause  the  seem  to  be  overwhlimed with  people  asking  for  shit !  and  or  stealing there  ideas  instead  of  tring  to  build there own  stuff!
> King  and  BEAN  !  Didnt  mean to  highjack this  topic!  Just  thought  i  would add  my  worthless 2cents  in !
> *




i couldnt agree with this any more


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

a nice package from beto a week ago.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

eyy bean u should make a replica or your rag


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*i'm never selling this one....hahahhahha*


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 27 2006, 06:52 AM~6834755
> *And  you  all were  getting  upset  a  few  weeks  back  about  me  being  rough  on  him ! Now  you  all  know  frist  hand !
> 
> Just  to  let  you know as  soon  as  i  saw  him  asking  for  the  67  I  pmed  King  and  told  him that  VINNY  was  not  a  good to deal with ! So I  did  my  good  deed for  the  week!  LOL!  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 28 2006, 02:37 AM~6841536
> *eyy bean u should make a replica or your rag
> *


been working on that plan.... :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Dang Bean ! the 62 drop is yours ? That is clean !


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*broken model from over 3 years ago.. but i cant throw them away.... :tears: :tears: :tears: *


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 28 2006, 02:45 AM~6841570
> *Dang  Bean !  the  62  drop  is  yours  ?  That  is  clean  !
> *


which one...????????where...?????


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*i was not happy to see this one break.... very very upset..... :angry:  :tears: :tears: :banghead: :banghead: *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 28 2006, 02:47 AM~6841576
> *which one...????????where...?????
> *



The red drop on your my space pics ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 28 2006, 02:49 AM~6841583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like you were tring to make it rear wheel drive by flipping the chassie around ! :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 28 2006, 02:52 AM~6841596
> *The  red  drop  on  your  my space  pics ?
> *


oh yea.. thats mine little red 62.. :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 28 2006, 02:53 AM~6841600
> *looks  like  you  were  tring  to  make  it  rear  wheel drive  by  flipping the  chassie  around !  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 28 2006, 12:21 AM~6841715
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats a beautiful color bean :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 28 2006, 03:22 AM~6841718
> *thats a beautiful color bean :thumbsup:
> *


painted it 4 years ago.. and never finished...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*here is a boxs full of crap......*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

hey rod.. thats all for tonight.. i dont want to dig stuff out the back room...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

notice the honda.. before the accident....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 28 2006, 01:21 AM~6841715
> *
> 
> 
> ...



    I love that!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*from yearssss,....................! back...*


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn Bean, blowing this topic up with some badass shit. 

I love that wagon!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 28 2006, 03:42 AM~6841780
> *damn Bean, blowing this topic up with some badass shit.
> 
> I love that wagon!
> *


thanks...........just showing rod what i have laying around...


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 28 2006, 02:00 AM~6841833
> *thanks...........just showing rod what i have laying around...
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: SHOWOFF, J/K BRO YOU GOT SOME NICE MODELS, NEXT YOU COME TO CALI, BRING THEM ALL WITH YOU ON THE PLANE AND LEAVE THEM AT MY HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 28 2006, 02:19 PM~6844466
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry: SHOWOFF, J/K BRO YOU GOT SOME NICE MODELS, NEXT YOU COME TO CALI, BRING THEM ALL WITH YOU ON THE PLANE AND LEAVE THEM AT MY HOUSE :biggrin:
> *


pay for my plane ticket.........!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 28 2006, 12:41 AM~6841777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nioce wagon bean got any more pics


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Dec 28 2006, 10:13 PM~6849107
> *nioce wagon bean got any more pics
> *


thats all i got ...  
i have to look for more....but i dont know if i have any..


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 29 2006, 05:27 PM~6857592
> *:biggrin:
> *



hey bean what skirts did u use on that nomad??? my nomasd kit didnt come with any :dunno:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 29 2006, 08:29 PM~6857605
> *hey bean what skirts did u use on that nomad??? my nomasd kit didnt come with any :dunno:
> *


MAN THAT WAS OVER 6 YEARS AGO... but i think it was the *59 impala *model skirt....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 29 2006, 05:41 PM~6857734
> *MAN THAT WAS OVER 6 YEARS AGO... but i think it was the 59 impala model skirt....
> *



Lol thanks bro


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 26 2006, 07:13 PM~6831071
> *ALL YEAR LONG :biggrin: WENT TO MY STORAGE TODAY AND DIGGED OUT ALL OF THESE
> 
> 
> ...



SAY WHERE DID U GET THE T-TOP M.C. FROM? I USED TO HAVE A REAL ONE








I WOULD LIKE TO BUILD A REPLICA.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Dec 29 2006, 08:11 PM~6858481
> *SAY WHERE DID U GET THE T-TOP M.C. FROM? I USED TO HAVE A REAL ONE
> 
> 
> ...


  don't remember


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: FOUND THESE 3 MORE :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM BREAKING OUT ALL THE STASH HUH!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

MONTE CARLO SS WITH CHROME....

















59 IMPALA WITH CHROME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 17 2007, 06:03 PM~7015720
> *DAM BREAKING OUT ALL THE STASH HUH!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: HELL YEAH BRO. TRYING TO GET BACK IN TO IT :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 17 2007, 07:06 PM~7015744
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: HELL YEAH BRO. TRYING TO GET BACK IN TO IT  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I HEAR YOU !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 17 2007, 06:08 PM~7015782
> *PM SENT :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 17 2007, 07:09 PM~7015800
> *:cheesy:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

Over five years later and I decided to build again, so bump for me...lol


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

SE VALE


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I dont see NOTHING. So cant wait to see what you come with.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

here's a 63 I'm working on.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I seen a 1.1 63 with that same color sceam. I like it.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

halfasskustoms said:


> I seen a 1.1 63 with that same color sceam. I like it.


yeah Big Punchy from Public Enemy C.C.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I wanted to do one just like that too. Is that were your going with this.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

halfasskustoms said:


> I wanted to do one just like that too. Is that were your going with this.


yeah. i lost the rear bumper but one is in the mail for me. in y
the meantime, i moved on to a Glasshouse.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

King Of Rimz said:


> here's a 63 I'm working on.


Oooooooooooweeee u beat me to it lol cleaner than a mothafucker!!! Yup Big punchy the tripple OG his ride is clean in and out lookn goo bro keep us updated on this badass ranfla


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Nice !!!!!!!!!!!!*


King Of Rimz said:


> here's a 63 I'm working on.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

Thanks met8to, almost done with it. Gonna put a hopper chassis and give it to my 3year old so can fuck it up.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

Thanks trendsetter


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

King Of Rimz said:


> here's a 63 I'm working on.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

King Of Rimz said:


> here's a 63 I'm working on.


looking good!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

King Of Rimz said:


> here's a 63 I'm working on.


very clean!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

King Of Rimz said:


> yeah. i lost the rear bumper but one is in the mail for me. in y
> the meantime, i moved on to a Glasshouse.


:thumbsup: its still on the tree so i didnt take it off, ill let you do the removal! one thing i hated about the AMT is the chunk you can get left behind with in the bumper from the tree! nice tre by the way!! there was a red 64 from japan i think that ran the all black trim and bumpers!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

King Of Rimz said:


> Thanks met8to, almost done with it. Gonna put a hopper chassis and give it to my 3year old so can fuck it up.


Or give it to me lol jkjk


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

thanks Hockenberry.
@Met8to, sorry bro =(


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> :thumbsup: its still on the tree so i didnt take it off, ill let you do the removal! one thing i hated about the AMT is the chunk you can get left behind with in the bumper from the tree! nice tre by the way!! *there was a red 64 from japan i think that ran the all black trim and bumpers!*


:thumbsup: building a 58 and 62 like that


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> :thumbsup: building a 58 and 62 like that


with black trim and bumpers?! you building those both at the same time?!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> with black trim and bumpers?! you building those both at the same time?!


yup they were going to be my supershow builds but then i switched it up one is grey the other is orange


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice work on it!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

interior for a Glasshouse I am working on








primered up








Kandy teal


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

Waiting on my wheels for the 63 and foiling the Glasshouse.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

Well it's finally done!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

Back view!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice finish king!! color combo looks good!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

thanks Hockenberry, my first completed build in seven years.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

King Of Rimz said:


> Back view!


hella clean bro!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

here's a new ride I've been working on. Taxi cab Caprice.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Cant go wrong with that kit/color..


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

Thanks bro. Gonna add some bare metal foil in a few.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

Finished it on Sunday


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That's a nice Caprice.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

Sick ride bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

King Of Rimz said:


> Finished it on Sunday


This is sick!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

Here's what I've been working on.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Looking good bro i likes it :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh shit!! Damn that just not fair . . . Off the chain!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

Thanks guys!


----------

